# Handwriting Indicators of the four functions.



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

By using the objective means of one's graphic indicators, it becomes easier, and more accurate, to type someone.
There are four main movements in handwriting - each associated with a Jungian function.
They are:

1. "thinking" makes the stroke smaller
2. "sensing" makes the stroke heavier
3. "intuition" makes the stroke lighter
4. "feeling" makes the stroke more expansive

Lisa


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

If you can type by handwriting, try this.


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

Darkest Hour-
It is difficult to work off of that "sample"!
I use a caliper, and make pretty exact measurements for the most accurate work. Original handwritings are best as I need to see pressure patterns, also.
Off the cuff, you have primary "thinking" with secondary "intuition.
Regards,
Lisa


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

And what is your site? :/


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi,
Now that I have 15 posts I can post it!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

So, basically you are here to sell items from your website?


----------



## Heuristyx (Sep 20, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> So, basically you are here to sell items from your website?


The whole theory sounds like BS too. :angry:


----------



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

According to your typing method, I would be an SF. 

Doesn't make sense, since I am really not an SF.


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

Not my theory! Based on European research on Ania Teillard, a Jungian analyst/graphologist that worked with Jung for 20 years.
I am presenting my graduate thesis material, along this vein, in Toronto at the annual Energy Psychology conference - not an easy thing to get accepted to.:happy:

"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which can not fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance-that principle is contempt prior to investigation."
--HERBERT SPENCER


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

So according to the theory, the size of your letters, and the amount of pressure you apply when writing are related to one's preferences? What assumptions does the theory make? I think this idea is incorrect, but you haven't given enough information about it.



JungianGraphologist said:


> "There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which can not fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance-that principle is contempt prior to investigation."
> --HERBERT SPENCER


Nice quote, but isn't the burden of proof still on you?

I also find it interesting that your type is still "Unknown Personality". Your postcount is over 15, so you can give us a link to your site, correct?. I skimmed the blog in your sig, and the way the information there was presented, it doesn't seem to be as universal as you imply in the OP.


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't use the MBTI coding - nor do most Jungians. I am an Intuitive feeler, with balance extraversion/introversion. Thinking is a strong tertiary function.
I refer you to the work of Katherine Benziger, Ph.D. on the physiology of the Jungian functions.
Benziger Thinking Styles AssessmentBenziger THE PHYSIOLOGY OF TYPE: JUNG’S FOUR FUNCTIONS
Her research, and her credentials, are highly regarded. In her system, I am a double right, with frontal left strong, making me a tri-modal thinker.
She brings the neuroscience to personality...


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

CG Jung Page with Dr. Benziger


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

Am having trouble posting - the facebook app, which I have tried to shut off, is giving me problems...


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

...last time I checked graphology was firmly regarded as a psuedoscience.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

wafflecake said:


> ...last time I checked graphology was firmly regarded as a psuedoscience.


As is MBTI...
:shocked:


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

This looks really interesting.
However i am not 18 yet nor do i live in USA so too bad for me!


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not sure where you might be going for information as research is supportive of this. Do you check original sources?
The field of energy medicine and energy psychology is exploding.

I have been chosen to present at the annual Canadian Energy Psychology conference in Toronto, this November. It is very, very difficult to get accepted - CE credits are being offered. 
:happy:
While some that really don't know about this field, might, without proper information, form an opinion as yours, that isn't the truth. In 1903 (107 years ago) Harvard psychologist, Gordon Allport, in the study of human expressive gestures said that handwriting is a "crystallized gesture." The University of Chicago has a growing program in the study of gestures!

Just as you can tell much the look on someones face, how someone walks, gesticulates, tonal quality, one can tell much from how one "moves" on paper!

As a guest lecturer at the Univ. of WI in the forensic science department, there is much too that can be gleaned regarding integrity and criminal profiling!


----------



## JungianGraphologist (Sep 26, 2010)

The fact that you don't live in the US doesn't matter. One can analyze the handwriting of any language because, again, the genesis of writing is neural impulses! Though we live in different countries, we all have a brain!


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

JungianGraphologist said:


> There are four main movements in handwriting - each associated with a Jungian function.
> They are:
> 
> 1. "thinking" makes the stroke smaller
> ...


Can you provide evidence to back this up? What assumptions are needed to reach this conclusion?




JungianGraphologist said:


> The fact that you don't live in the US doesn't matter. One can analyze the handwriting of any language because, again, the genesis of writing is neural impulses! Though we live in different countries, we all have a brain!


What would affect the quality of the analysis?


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it's an interesting idea :happy:

In my case I find my writing changes quite a bit...


----------

